

Notes on the Plan 9 3rd edition Kernel Source (2007) [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.75.5409&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
wyc
Other plan9 papers:

[http://plan9.bell-labs.com/wiki/plan9/papers/](http://plan9.bell-
labs.com/wiki/plan9/papers/)

A cool gem, the WORM cached file system:

[http://plan9.bell-labs.com/who/seanq/cw.pdf](http://plan9.bell-
labs.com/who/seanq/cw.pdf)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Later succeeded by Venti:
[http://doc.cat-v.org/plan_9/4th_edition/papers/venti/](http://doc.cat-v.org/plan_9/4th_edition/papers/venti/)

------
GuamPirate
The greatest barrier to entry for me for using Plan 9 has always been the
documentation, which I hope this will resolve for me. Sure, the man pages are
comprehensive, but reading all of them is incredibly daunting and shouldn't be
necessary. I have tried to buy the manual packages that Vita Nuovo purports to
sell, but all the pages for it seem to be defunct. I have even tried emailing
to custom order a copy, but no success.

~~~
henesy
There are explanatory papers that can sum up things far beyond what crawling
through each man page would bring. That being said, there is (at least in the
9front project), a man section called "intro" that skims over most of the
technical details and focuses rather on concepts and the basics.

To help in transition should you, or someone else be interested, here are some
helpful links: [http://www.plan9.bell-
labs.com/wiki/plan9/UNIX_to_Plan_9_com...](http://www.plan9.bell-
labs.com/wiki/plan9/UNIX_to_Plan_9_command_translation/index.html)

[http://www.plan9.bell-
labs.com/wiki/plan9/FAQ/index.html](http://www.plan9.bell-
labs.com/wiki/plan9/FAQ/index.html)

[https://code.google.com/p/plan9front/w/list](https://code.google.com/p/plan9front/w/list)

[http://doc.cat-v.org/plan_9/](http://doc.cat-v.org/plan_9/)

~~~
soong
"Introduction to OS Abstractions Using Plan 9 From Bell Labs" by Francisco J
Ballestros is a great help, too.

[http://plan9.stanleylieber.com/_books/comp/plan9/Introductio...](http://plan9.stanleylieber.com/_books/comp/plan9/Introduction.To.OS.Abstractions.Using.Plan.9.From.Bell.Labs.draft.2007.pdf)

